# Cab security catches.



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

About four years ago I purchased online, a pair of security catches for the cab. It was for a 2001 Fiat Ducato.
The catches fitted behind the arm rest on the door, and swiveled into place over the door lock catch, stopping the catch from coming up.
I can not remember where I got them from and could do with another set.
I am sure I first saw them in the back of MMM, but they are not there now.
Does anyone know what I mean and where I can get them from. 
I should have taken them off my van at the time, it is an easy fit/remove.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I too have been looking for these and the only way I've come across them is together with the Fiamma door security strap that goes across the cab between the doors. They don't appear to be available separately. The Fiamma Safe Pack as it's called is £20.42 from Agent Fiamma but maybe Peter at Johnscross has them in stock, worth asking!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It wasn't any of >these<  by chance.

peedee


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

steersy said:


> About four years ago I purchased online, a pair of security catches for the cab. It was for a 2001 Fiat Ducato.
> The catches fitted behind the arm rest on the door, and swiveled into place over the door lock catch, stopping the catch from coming up.
> I can not remember where I got them from and could do with another set.
> I am sure I first saw them in the back of MMM, but they are not there now.
> ...


A company called Sleep-C-cure used to market them but I think that they stopped!
I made my own 




























I know I use a chain and the ifs and buts have been talked about, but it works for me


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

HERE


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Posted pictures 2 posts above of a cheap alternative and much more thief proof than ratchet straps.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Techno100, Peedee and Grath but if Steersy is thinking of the same ones I am then these Heosafe locks are not the ones, you couldn't buy Heosafes for £20. 
The ones I want are a very simple idea to stop the lock buttons from being raised. I am sure they are not particularly secure compared with a chain, strap or Heosafe locks but 'every little helps'.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Seat belt threaded thro`armrest before securing.

Dave p


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Found a link


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

paulmold said:


> Thanks Techno100, Peedee and Grath but if Steersy is thinking of the same ones I am then these HeoSafe [MHF Link] locks are not the ones, you couldn't buy Heosafes for £20.
> The ones I want are a very simple idea to stop the lock buttons from being raised. I am sure they are not particularly secure compared with a chain, strap or HeoSafe [MHF Link] locks but 'every little helps'.


The sleep-C-cure version was inexpensive and stopped the buttons being lifted.
Regarding straps- it is relatively easy to remove a quarter-light window without making any noise and then using a Stanley knife to cut any form of strap or webbed material.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And when the quarter light is removed the alarm goes off.

dave p


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> And when the quarter light is removed the alarm goes off.
> 
> dave p


What about if the internal sensors are turned off because you might get up during the night.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The alarm goes offf when the door is opened, or any locker on our van.
Straps and catches can`t be seen when blinds are closed anyway.
Dave p


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Dave, you did say that the alarm goes off when the quarter light was removed  
That was what I queried as I doubt that ours would.
Ours also goes off if any doors or lockers are opened, but internal movement sensors are usually turned off during the night :wink:


----------



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

*door catches*

It may have been the sleep secure ones, they were black steel and cost about £30 a pair. The alen screws holding the door armrest were removed, the plate put behind and then screwed back into place. 
The lever that came over the door catch had a hole for a small padlock.

I do use a ratchet strap occasionally, a normal one that you can get from any DIY store, why pay Fiamma prices. 
Another little thing I do is to put any empty bottles in the cab foot well, for them to fall out if anyone opens the door.

Don't get me wrong I am not security crazy, I have never had a problem, and that is mainly by using common sense and being careful where i park, the catches were just a really good idea and a visble deterrent at a reasonable price.
I saw a Geist for sale at Brownhills a couple of years ago, it had dead locks everywhere, someone had gone OTT, I'm sure I would have lost some of the keys if I had that many locks, and probably would stop motorhoming if I thought it was that dangerous.

If anyone has a X reg Kontiki Z with letters DYA in the reg, the name of the catches will be in the paperwork if it's been kept. ; )


----------

